

Would you please stop forking my universe - demallien

Like many other HNers, I like to dabble a little in physics.  For the last few months I have been thinking about the Copenhagen interpretation and the Many Worlds interpretation of quantum physics.  I think I have finally decided that I like the Many Worlds interpretation better - it fits so nicely with what we would expect to see if we are living in the Matrix.  Does anyone want to argue the case for the Copenhagen interpretation?
======
seiji
The Copenhagen interpretation fits nicely into extremely late evaluation if
you were building a universe simulation.

"What's the quantum state of particle 1235435432? Who cares, nobody's going to
look. If they do look, we'll just resolve it at measuring time or when it
interacts with something else at that level."

Many-Worlds seems nonsensical because... well, every particle interaction
forks an entire new existence? There are still pieces of the question we are
missing. We are stuck in rampant guessing mode because we don't have
measurable experiments.

